# 'Gambling with your health' over illegal tanning jabs



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2013)

Users of a tanning injection drug are being told they are "gambling" with their health.

Health regulator the Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) says it has shut down 74 websites selling the product Melanotan.

It is also investigating gyms, beauty salons and tanning shops that it says illegally sell the product.

"People should not be fooled in to thinking that this is a safe way to tan," said the MHRA's Lynda Scammel.

She says possible side-effects could include stomach and heart problems, as well as "nervous system disorders".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/23867134


----------

